# Virginia Opossum lifespan?



## Maraga (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm wondering if Virginia Opossum lifespan in captivity could in theory be made longer than the 4 year average if they were very well taken care of? (Like, had a more natural diet, were somehow excersized enough, etc.)


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Maraga said:


> I'm wondering if Virginia Opossum lifespan in captivity could in theory be made longer than the 4 year average if they were very well taken care of? (Like, had a more natural diet, were somehow excersized enough, etc.)


Nope. Many have tried, but sadly that's top end lifespan.


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

OP - there is a lot of conflicting information, by way of care sheets and websites, which claim that the VO's lifespan can be upwards of 6-8 years.
A few of my friends have kept them, both here and in the USA, and the average lifespan in these cases has been 3-4 years. 
They are incredible creatures though, and if you're willing to invest in an animal which may not make it past its second or third year, I wish you great luck in tracking a healthy, youngster down (near impossible at the moment!) and that you pack 10 years worth of memories and fun, into the few short ones that they sadly live for.
Best, 
Emma


----------

